
Hey Google: Please Don't Create Another Facebook - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/hey-google-please-dont-create-another-facebook/
======
GYf
Even Google's CEO agrees: in Wall Stree Journal article, Schmidt says, "the
world doesn't need a copy of the same thing."

[http://online.wsj.com/article/NA_WSJ_PUB:SB10001424052748703...](http://online.wsj.com/article/NA_WSJ_PUB:SB10001424052748703292704575393531040685308.html)

